
Chinese firm finally picks an IP battle with somebody willing to fight: Disney - 6stringmerc
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/disney-vows-to-defend-rights-as-snow-white-appears-at-wanda-park/ar-BBtDpIQ?ocid=spartandhp
======
6stringmerc
Yes, I can see the article cites the park's creator saying "these are
independent contractors I'm not liable" but I don't believe that reasoning. It
doesn't work in the US with coffee shops when they allow cover songs but don't
pay the ASCAP dues. Those penalties are stiff. This is a battle I see Disney
winning.

